
Capacity and Trainability in Recurrent Neural Networks - Agrodotus
https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.09913
======
cyphar
This is a really silly question, but why would you append [Technical] to a
title? Isn't that implied by it being a link to arXiv?

~~~
mrkgnao
Context: the submission was originally titled "Google Brain: Experimental
Limits of RNNs [Technical]".

